# up to what distance (yards) can a 17hmr take out a red fox



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

whats the farthest distance you can take down a red fox with a 17hmr with a head or vital shot.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would say on the best day with the best shot offered 150 yard's. But in general 100 yards! Up there in New Hampshire most of your shots will be within this range. If you get a chance to hunt down here in Mass "Cape Cod " is loaded with red fox and shots are usually close range.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Bore.224, My wife is from CapeCod. She wants me to move there for a year or two to help her Mom with the store in Falmouth. 
Lots of Red Fox huh, how many is lots? Hows the coyote population on the Cape? Hows the fishing?


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks....and would a .22 be better for fox at that range or a .17hmr


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree with Bore about the distance. And the .17 is better than the .22.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

When you say .22 it depends. A 22 magnum at 150 yards will have from 25 to 40 more fpe at 150 yards and of course over 100% larger chunk of lead so the 22 magnum would be my choice over the 17 HMR. However if you meant .22 LR then the 17 HMR as stated is superior. Also as a personal opinion, avoid head shots if possible. A foxes brain is about the size of a walnut and if you miss that or the connecting spine then you will just have a badly wounded animal on your hands. Put it in the boiler room and you'll do just fine.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Gohon said:


> the 22 magnum would be my choice over the 17 HMR.


+1


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks gohon...yea i meant .22lr, i just like the .22lr cuz the ammo is cheap and there are quiete rounds for backyard use, but not the .17hmr


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Yea right i have a .17 hmr and i shot my first fox the other day. It was a questionable shot at 125yds. I shot it and it flipped up in the air and blew the whole left side open. There is no doubt that on the BEST day that a .17 hmr could make a 175 yd shot.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Yea right i have a .17 hmr and i shot my first fox the other day. It was a questionable shot at 125yds. I shot it and it flipped up in the air and blew the whole left side open. There is no doubt that on the BEST day that a .17 hmr could make a 175 yd shot.


First time you told that story it was a gut shot and the fox flipped in the air then ran 6 yards, second time it was just a large exit hole and now in this version it blew the whole left side out. Now according to you, you have shot a total of one fox with the 17HMR and even then you thought it was a questionable shot. Also by your own admission you gut shot the fox so you couldn't even place a good shot at 125 yards, yet you're recommending no problem out to 175 yards. Doesn't sound much like a believable endorsement on this end. Do you know what the speed and energy of that little 17 grain bullet is at 125 yards? Do you really think it would be enough to blow out the whole side of a fox at that distance? If I remember right you're also the same guy that stated the 17HMR was good for coyotes easily out to 300 yards.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

yea if u dont believe it left a big exit hole then i will have to post a picture.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i would say anything within a 100yrds is pretty good


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Danny B said:


> Bore.224, My wife is from CapeCod. She wants me to move there for a year or two to help her Mom with the store in Falmouth.
> Lots of Red Fox huh, how many is lots? Hows the coyote population on the Cape? Hows the fishing?


Lots of fox and coyote, How many is lot's well down town Chatham I was filling up my gas tank one day and saw a red fox bopping down the street!! I go to the Cape about 5 or 6 times a year and just driving around I usually always see at least one fox or Coyote.

Problem is finding good places to hunt their are a couple of wildlife management areas I will be hunting this year , but hunting land is hard to come by?

Fishing now the fishing is awsome Blue's and striped bass up to 50 or 60 lbs can be caught from surf casting and you can charter boats for almost anything, Mako shark is a great game fish and excellent eating as well. It's a world away from New Mexico but a fun place to visit.


----------



## rhdeerslayer (Feb 25, 2007)

Pictures please...I like pictures....... 8)


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Pictures!! Me!! I catch a cool buzz and try not to hook myself but if I get anthing this year I will try to bring a camera!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Quacker Wacker, it has nothing to do with whether you shot and killed a Fox at 125 yards or not but everything to do with the fact that you gut shoot one, claim it jumped up and died on the spot with most of it's side blown away. I've only seen a few animals gut shot and none of them died right on the spot. Maybe others have but I haven't. From my experience with the 17HMR, at 125 yards I don't think it will completely blow out the off side of a Fox size animal. A ground squirrel, rabbit, tree squirrel or other small varmint it may happen at that distance but the truth is the 17HMR is rapidly loosing that magical explosive power hype some are hung up on. So with one gut shot fox which doesn't say much for your shooting ability to start with, and then for you turn around and recommend no problems at 175 yards, all based on one very badly missed place shot on a Fox at 125 yards. 
I have no problem with shooting a Fox with the 17HMR out to a reasonable distance of 100 yards (preferable less ) or so, if you are sure of your shot, and I would stretch that out a little further with a 22 magnum. But, I've witnessed to many PD's crawl back into their burrows at 150 yards or more after being hit with the 17HMR to go telling someone 175 yards on a Fox is no problem. Hell I've shot dozens of crows at that distance and the feathers don't even fly off&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; just a small hole in and insides turned to mush. It damn sure isn't a 300 yard coyote round as you once tried to tell us. You go out and collect another dozen or so Foxes with your 17HMR and then come back and tell us how well it worked for you.


----------

